# Black Raspberry Vanilla Sour Goat Milk Salt Bars



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Today I played around and at my DW's request made a batch of 12 BRV Salt Bars using a new improved recipe to me.  Here are some pics;

After I swirled the slab and inserted the dividers in;






As I turned the mold over the liners, soap & dividers fall out up-side-down ready to unmold;





Taking 2 bars out by simply pushing down on the back side and popping it out from the liners;





They sure smell good!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 16, 2007)

Paul, your soaps are so nice looking!  
So, feel like sharing your new improved salt recipe?  What did you color the soap with?

I can't wait for my molds to get here.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

Explain the *sour* part to me :? .


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

I colour with micas, marines and some FD&C and D&C Colourants.

*Paul's new improved salt bar recipe using soured goat milk.*

Coconut Oil                     50%
Babasou Oil                     25%
Shea Butter unrefined      15%
Kpaingan Butter unrefined  6%
Castor Oil                         4%

This batch had 7 ounces of soured goat milk added in addition to the aloe vera juice lye solution.
I took a 6% lye discount and soaped with a 31% lye solution strength.
I only use 80% of my oils/butters weight as salt and add at emulsification.  I pull about 1 to 1-1/2 cups of batter before adding salt out to use to colour with.  I love this mold because the salt bars get rock hard very fast and there is no cutting or crumbly edges!

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Tab, on another forum, about a year ago, a soaper who only used goat milk decided to try using sour farm goat milk.  It increases the hardness of the bar since soured milk produces natural sodium lactic acid.  I've talked about this before.  All my soaps for the past 9 months or so have soured goat milk in them.  It does not show up in the finished product.  It is kinda like using buttermilk in soap.  Goat milk does not separate like bovine milk does.  I get farm fresh, (HA) soured goat milk from a local farmer for free.  I give him goat milk soap in return though.  I don't use it in my lotions though, only dried goat milk in them.  The lye or I should say saponification process takes care of any bacterial growth.  Lye likes to eat almost anything like that!   It really does not smell sour like bovine milk does.  I don't bother to refrigerate the milk, just leave it on my soaping table!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

Very interesting!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

wow...very nice looking soap!


----------



## Becky (Dec 17, 2007)

They look fantastic!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 17, 2007)

Those are great looking soaps.  Hey do you think that mold would work for MP soap?  hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Bret (Dec 17, 2007)

Dragon, it does work great for M&P, see my peppermint cream post. That's M&P.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 22, 2007)

that is one awesome soap!


----------

